# Please Help New Hunter Identify This Box



## atbragg (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a bow that was gave to me. I know it's a PSE but I was wanting a model # or anything. So that I maybe able to find parts. Thanks for any help. Also is it still capable of being hunted with ? I hope so.



















http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e112/atbragg/DSCN1848.jpg


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

You will get much more replies if you post it in the general forum...


----------



## tacoben (Jun 24, 2004)

Just from my intial take, it looks quite a bit like my old PSE Phaser. Like yours, mine did not come with a cable guard, I later attached one to it. Mine must have been the target model since mine is all black whereas yours is colored in camo. I suggest you inspect the buss cable and if it looks alright, then just replace the string instead. BTW, that is a great finger shooting bow.


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

*Its a shooter*

It is not top of line, but with a 60 pound draw it can shoot any big game. Check your draw length, 30 inches may be too long, and may need to be adjusted down an inch. Take it to an archery shop,they can help you sort out options. It is missing lotsa things, that I like to have on a bow. Do not worry about what model it is, It is not a classic car where original parts are important, newer parts will fit it fine. I would at least put on a stabilizer, as a barrest minimum.

Better yet, bring it to an archery shop and they can review all options for it,,and BTW if you are new to shooting,,,a lesson in the beginning is well worth the price. Good luck-joe


----------



## Errol471 (Mar 11, 2006)

*Collectible?*

I've had a couple of those its ether a Phazer or the older Lazer both of witch have incredible bow jump that is were the whole bow jumps forward upon release. Al-tho they are very accurate bows I won several tournaments with my Lazer back in the 80's. Personally if it is in as good shape as it looks I would store for 7 to 10 years I think that bow will be worth some Petty good money some day.:wink:


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Ol Bow*

I agree that it is an old Phazer........It will shoot just as good today as when it was made........put a cable guard on it though ......


----------

